# Eggs



## brandon (Jan 30, 2012)

How do you guys eat the eggs? Cooked, raw or boiled?


----------



## K1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any way, depends on the day...Usually boiled.....


----------



## mc63s (Jan 31, 2012)

brandon said:


> How do you guys eat the eggs? Cooked, raw or boiled?



Usually I eat them cooked.


----------



## rmx08 (Feb 1, 2012)

I love eggs. are so many ways to cook  or add them to other foods..I eat them anyway


----------



## *FORGE* (Feb 1, 2012)

rmx08 said:


> I love eggs. are so many ways to cook  or add them to other foods..I eat them anyway



Same here!


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 1, 2012)

brandon said:


> How do you guys eat the eggs? Cooked, raw or boiled?



Most of time I eat mine cooked,,scrambled with cheese.


----------



## matt17 (Feb 2, 2012)

cooked and raw for me.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 2, 2012)

I usually do egg white omelets with some goodness stuffed into it be it lox or whatever.
Great, now I'm hungry.
;-)


----------



## standford (Feb 4, 2012)

*egg*

I like eggs


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 5, 2012)

Scrambled and boiled.


----------



## spike74 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hard boiled for me


----------



## Sabastian (Feb 15, 2012)

I always eat boiled egg and i like eggs.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi guys,....
Boiled eggs is very best for good energy and good health.It is the best
for low blood pressure patients.I like the eggs.


----------



## Cyrus (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't eat and digest as well the egg yolk(more than one, some digestive problem). 
But I must take at least 3 egg whites in breakfast menu. 
I'm ok with that(fried).


----------



## jhonson (Jun 30, 2012)

It is good for health it does't matters in which kind u eat ,egg benefit us in every kind.I usually eat boiled and some time makes omlete.Bsically it depends on you so we have to decide how we make it easy to eat.


----------



## jhonson (Jul 1, 2012)

I like eggs all different ways.


----------



## jhonson (Jul 1, 2012)

Scambled, poached, hardboiled, etc


----------



## peter101 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well that depends on mood Sometime boiled Sometime raw and Sometime cooked adding potatoes in it But normally i eat boiled egg at night and cook in breakfast


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 2, 2013)

peter101 said:


> Well that depends on mood Sometime boiled Sometime raw and Sometime cooked adding potatoes in it But normally i eat boiled egg at night and cook in breakfast



I agree your brain is a potato and fried also .:spam:^^^^


----------



## Ed17447 (Jan 2, 2013)

poached, scrambled


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Boiled or scrambled. General breakfast for me is 3 whole eggs with a cup of egg whites scrambled with some chives and a banana or pineapple on the side


----------



## omegachewy (Jan 2, 2013)

offseason 5whole eggs with 3 egg white
dieting 12 egg whites

(scrambled, to not cook them is wrong. some of the albumin needs to be denaturized a bit for your body to digest them)


----------

